# أرجو الإفاده (مهندس جديد محتار بين التحلية و شركة حديد سابك )



## The best (21 أغسطس 2008)

:87:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .....

الأخوة الأعزاء المهندسين في السعودية
أرجو الإفادة أنا مهندس ميكانيكي حديث التخرج (موديل 2008)

انقبلت في المؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياة المالحة و تحديدا محطة الشعيبة بالقرب من مكة و في شركة حديد سابك في الجبيل و ش الأفضل منهم:87::87:

سمعت إن التدريب في التحلية قوي جدا تستفيد منه وممكن بعد ماتاخذ خبرة في التحلية كل الشركات تدور عليك و يعطونك عروض جامده
و مع إن الراتب الأساسي مرتفع و لكن لايوجد بدلات و لا مميزات مثل البونص و التأمين الطبي لكن بالقرب من الأهل و إمكانية التنقل من محطه إلى أخرى في المملكة و التحلية مقبله على التخصيص

وحديد سابك فيه تلوث كبير و مميزات وبدلات اكثر من ممتازة لكن حتبقى طول عمرك في الجبيل 



محتاااااااااااااااار ................... أرجوكم أفيدوني يا إخوان:87::87::87:


----------



## ابو الحاج (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزبز,
انصحك ان تكمل في مجال التحليه لانه مجال مطلوب في كثرة, مع قلة المهندسين الذين يتقنوه,
انا مهندس اعمل في الأردن في نفس المجال تقريباً, ولا تفكر في الراتب لان الرزق على الله, واهم شيء ان تكون تحب هذا المجال
ولا تبخل علينا في الدعاء


----------



## WAT (21 أغسطس 2008)

*سابك أو التحلية*

الأخ الكريم 
أنا لست من السعودية , ولكن لدي تعامل كبير مع سابك و هي ذات سمعة ممتازة , ليس في السعودية فقط و إنما في الدول المجاورة , بالإضافة إلى التخصصات الواسعة فيها . 
, إن كان عملك في سابك أو غيرها , إن أخلصت في عملك و إبتغيت وجه الله , فإن الله تعالى سيوفقك


----------



## نايف علي (21 أغسطس 2008)

التحلية لديها تدريب للمهدسين في البداية وفعلاً بعد التدريب الشركات تدور عليك

لكن أحس سابك أفضل من ناحية تطوير المهندس 

وكلها ممتازة


----------



## اسم مخالف 4 (21 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم إهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم

اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا و انت تجعل الحزن اذا شئت سهلا

استخير الله بصلاة ركعتين تطوع و الدعاء بعدها بدعاء الاستخارة

انصحك بزيارة الموقعين ميدانيا و بنفسك و ان تسأل عن طبيعة العمل الموجه لك و أي هذه الاعمال اقرب الى ما أحببته في دراستك

و نقطة اخرى اذا كنت متطوع (امزح) فإختار التحليلة لقربها من الحرم

و الله يوفقك 

سلام


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق لك اخي العزيز أيا كان خيارك


----------



## شعبان مجمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس( ميكانيكا قوى) ومشروعى هوكان تصميم معدات نظم التحلية[r.o,msf,med,......} , ونفسى أعمل فى هذاالمجال فياريت حد يساعدنى انا خريج القاهرة 2006 وبحضر ماجستييرالأن ورقمى (0117435081)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

